# Looking for a FreeBSD Consultant



## Aknot (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello,

We are looking for a company capable to help us with minor support and services errands around a somewhat simple FreeBSD VPS server.

The server is running as a FAMP-server, running Magento with 5 e-commerce sites. No custom kernel, nor any special setups. The services we want are like setting up a local firewall, making port and OS upgrades, checking security issues and install issues.

The server is accessible through a web panel, and by Putty, and remote operations is fully possible.

Required skill is a full knowledge of FreeBSD, furthermore is knowledge in Apache24/nginx, MySQL/MariaDB wanted.

Please send me a message if you are the one we look for,
Thanks,


----------



## protocelt (Dec 7, 2015)

You may get better luck asking this on one of the mailing lists, specifically: https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-jobs


----------



## Aknot (Dec 8, 2015)

Perfect, thanks!


----------

